# Share the Ride -- DE/PA/NJ



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey folks-
Getting in the game a bit late on the STR deal, but I'm now looking for an S5/rival in 56. Anyone in the Philadelphia area looking for a partner? North jersey is cool too. Thanks,


----------



## bikerbrian (Oct 20, 2004)

Call Highroad Cycles in Philadelphia. They can hook you up.


----------

